# Break in a new saw on the mill?



## cjk (May 31, 2008)

The new Alaskan 36" mill and MS660 will be here next week  and I was wondering if its OK to break in a new saw while milling. 

I plan on using non syn mix a little rich at first. 

Its all wdchuck's fault


----------



## Ironbark (May 31, 2008)

I think the general concensus is that you'd be better off with some other kind of wood cutting to begin with, but if you can't wait that long (like me) you should be OK.

I did cut some rounds for the first 2 tanks to vary the engine RPMs, but after that I used it in the mill. I just kept stopping for 20 or so seconds to let the engine idle and the heat out.

As long as you don't go and run it on full power for 5 minutes straight on the big logs it should be fine.

You might need the carb limiter cap off to get it rich enough for milling.

Best of all it's great fun...enjoy


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 31, 2008)

I'd use synthetic mix too and at 40:1. Get the most protection you can. That bunk about an engine not breaking in on synthetic is, well, bunk. If what I've heard about saws coming in lean when new is true, you're definitely going to have to cut the limiters to get it rich enough.

Ian


----------



## woodshop (May 31, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I'd use synthetic mix too and at 40:1. Get the most protection you can. That bunk about an engine not breaking in on synthetic is, well, bunk. If what I've heard about saws coming in lean when new is true, you're definitely going to have to cut the limiters to get it rich enough.
> 
> Ian



I agree with Haywire on the synthetic issue... want to get an earful? Just go over to the chainsaw forum and search on synthetic mix. Actually, years ago there was an issue with using synthetic oil in your new car engine where in certain cases rings didn't always seat properly. However, I understand the Corvette at one time (still does?) came from the factory with Mobil 1 synthetic in the block.


----------



## Matildasmate (May 31, 2008)

cjk said:


> The new Alaskan 36" mill and MS660 will be here next week  and I was wondering if its OK to break in a new saw while milling.
> 
> I plan on using non syn mix a little rich at first.
> 
> Its all wdchuck's fault



Hi Cjk Ya supposed to run it in for 8 hours first on light duty stop start operations , I would give the milling a miss for a while mate (milling is hard on your saw)and do it properly , even now I still run my 660 at 25:1 , runs well , as for all the bull about synthetic oil , if you do a little research on synthetic oil you will find it is still just plain old mineral oil processed a little different , mainly just a load of spin and bull mate . Cheers MM


----------



## Zodiac45 (May 31, 2008)

cjk said:


> The new Alaskan 36" mill and MS660 will be here next week  and I was wondering if its OK to break in a new saw while milling.
> 
> I plan on using non syn mix a little rich at first.
> 
> Its all wdchuck's fault



Congrates on the new milling set up! I'm also waiting on my Alaskan 36" too come in (Father's Day present from my Cat, Slim) Initially I'm going to use my Dolmar 120si with a 24" while I get the hang of it and until I've got a bigger saw. The 120 should do ok though as I'll be milling cedar and spruce, fir and pine too start. They say you loose 2" off the bar? Does that mean I'd get 22" cut off the 24" bar? Is that realistic or is 4" more the norm?


----------



## woodshop (May 31, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> ... They say you loose 2" off the bar? Does that mean I'd get 22" cut off the 24" bar? Is that realistic or is 4" more the norm?



Depends on the mill and the saw. With many mills, like the Granberg Mark IV, you lose a few inches at the end of the bar so as not to pinch the roller bearings. Then if your saw has dogs on it that stick out an inch or two in front of the saw body and they get into the way of the mill when mounting, then you lose that much more. I take my dogs off my 395XP for that reason when I use it for milling. Then, all bars are not alike. I have two 36" bars, and one is half an inch longer than the other when mounted. Bottom line, most mills you lose at least 4 inches when mounting.


----------



## guitarborist (May 31, 2008)

woodshop said:


> I understand the Corvette at one time (still does?) came from the factory with Mobil 1 synthetic in the block.




Well I don't have a corvette but my `87 Toyota PU has run synthetic oil its hole life, 248,000 miles worth of life. I have not had any problems with break-in yet but I will post a thread if I run into any problems. 

I did blow the head gasket at 240K. when I removed the head I could still see some the factory honing marks. It made me a believer in good oil, changing it regularly and Toyota's. I think the drive train will go forever, its the rusty body panels that will bring it down.

Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## cjk (May 31, 2008)

Syn oil it tis then. 
Ive got a fresh gallon of premium mixed up and ready to go. 
I have a place to hang it on the wall picked out. 
Now I just need to find some BIG wood to break her in on. I have all my wood cut for the year already


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 31, 2008)

cjk said:


> I have all my wood cut for the year already



So you're going cold the year after or what? LOL Got more room on the racks? No? Time to learn how to build a Holzhausen then.  

Ian


----------



## woodshop (May 31, 2008)

*holzhousen*

My Dad does these... I'm amazed at how easy they are to build, add to and take from. Plus they look better than standard stacks in my opinion.


----------



## BobL (May 31, 2008)

woodshop said:


> My Dad does these... I'm amazed at how easy they are to build, add to and take from. Plus they look better than standard stacks in my opinion.



I agree that is a good look, but that fuel can nearby looks a tad threatening 

As for this neck of the woods we have not needed any heating at all so far this year. It would be like you Northern Hemisphere folk not needing any heating in November.

Cheers


----------



## TNMIKE (May 31, 2008)

*Check out this guys firewood pile*

You may have seen this...its still pretty amazing if you have

http://www.alastairheseltine.com/index.htm


----------



## wdchuck (Jun 1, 2008)

cjk said:


> Syn oil it tis then.
> Ive got a fresh gallon of premium mixed up and ready to go.
> I have a place to hang it on the wall picked out.
> Now I just need to find some BIG wood to break her in on. I have all my wood cut for the year already




There are many solutions to that problem here, that'll break it in and will be just plain fun to cut/rip. Put the mini mill, the alaskan, and the saw in the trunk, and head down. We'll throw something on the grill and relax afterwards.
I'd be happy to act as enabler of your chainsaw/milling disease....bwahahaha.:greenchainsaw: 

Remember that 50" oak in the back?


EDIT: If you want wood, we'll fill up your pickup and trailer, there's a local spot, pull right up to the pile of big wood, and cut/load.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jun 1, 2008)

TNMIKE said:


> You may have seen this...its still pretty amazing if you have
> 
> http://www.alastairheseltine.com/index.htm



Somebody has way too much time on their hands:jawdrop:


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jun 1, 2008)

grandpatractor said:


> Somebody has way too much time on their hands:jawdrop:



+1 Very artsy. Impressive work.


----------



## cjk (Jun 4, 2008)

ITS HERE,ITS HERE!!!!! 

I got the mill assembled last night and picked up the saw tonight after work. 
Its like Christmas in June around here today.  

Thanks for the offer wdchuck, I will get a hold of you and arrange another sawing day soon. Sounds like a good time. I think that big oak will be fun. I have a couple of down trees to play with, I mean work on, so if the weather is not too hot I should have a few tanks thru it by next week.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jun 5, 2008)

That's exciting! Congrates and good luck!


----------



## wdchuck (Jun 5, 2008)




----------

